# Advanced Sketchup Functions for Sub Box Design- How to with Video



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys, so after posting my orginal video a few months ago about how to design a sub box using Google (Now "Trimble") Sketchup questions started rolling in about some of the more "advanced" features.

Which this video to check it out!

Advanced Sub Box Sketchup Design - 45's, Flush Mount, Roundovers, and MORE! - YouTube


----------



## soul786 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wouldn't know sketchup without your vids. Great stuff


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

soul786 said:


> I wouldn't know sketchup without your vids. Great stuff


Thanks man!

Hope some others got some use out of this


----------

